# From Taste of the wild to Fromm



## PoodleDude (Oct 19, 2014)

Over the last few weeks, Khaleesi's stool has been very soft to runny. It started the same time that I increased the amount of Taste of the Wild that I was giving her. A pet store near by, Pet People, recommended and gave me samples of Fromm. I fed her one sample bag for her last meal of the night and one in the morning. I instantly noticed healthier stool. Planning on picking up a bag this week to start the change over. Wish she didn't have such expensive taste, haha

They also gave me samples of Zignature. she hasn't tried them yet though. Found very few reviews on it. Sure, there is dog food advisor, but I like hearing from people actually buying it.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Polly gets loose stool if I feed her too much at one time. I tried increasing her amount at each meal but what ended up working for her was feeding her smaller amounts more frequently and that fixed the problem.  So, it may not be the food.


----------



## PoodleDude (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh really?? Well I suppose that makes sense with what I said, started giving her more and this happened. I'll start spreading out her feeding a bit. Thanks


----------



## PoodleDude (Oct 19, 2014)

Since switching, her stools are good now! She also goes less. Going to see if she puts on weight better now as well. Her siblings are all around 10lbs heavier I've heard. She's 20 weeks and 25lbs.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Fromm is my breeders brand of choice and I have been eying it at the new dog food store here. It is so nice to be able to get premium dog and cat foods AND support a small local business, not to mention the convenience of walking across the street to the store for food...


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

PoodleDude said:


> Since switching, her stools are good now! She also goes less. Going to see if she puts on weight better now as well. Her siblings are all around 10lbs heavier I've heard. She's 20 weeks and 25lbs.


I think our girls are the same age and size and Piper's and Khaleessi's weights are similar. Are her siblings males, by any chance? I talked to my breeder the other day and she told me a pound a week sounds good and that she will be a good size girl. Not huge but not petite. 

From what I have read, what we are feeding has a lot to do with how fast they grow and we _do_ want slow steady growth... and that overfeeding with the wrong food can lead to faster growth but some health problems. For Piper, good poops and the right body condition are a good sign they they she is healthy. In your photos, Khaleesi looks perfect but she has a lot of (beautiful) coat so only you know for sure. 


I would really love to see some more of your great photography of her.

pr


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

After trying many foods we use fromm. I get it from my groomer which is even cheaper than amazon.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Which variety of Fromm do you all feed? Grain inclusive or grain free? Which protein?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Fromm is a very good kibble. Another one is Acana. Love them both.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

georgiapeach said:


> Which variety of Fromm do you all feed? Grain inclusive or grain free? Which protein?


Grain free all varieties . Game bird, Salmon Tunalini, beef F . All I tried so far. what flavor grain free do your dogs like, Ill try more?


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I also feed mine Fromm Grain Free. My son's dog, from a shelter was a mess when we first got her and does very well on Fromm. Her coat looks much better. She was luck to get adopted into a crazy poodle family! I like the fact that I can rotate between flavors to give them some variety. It seems like the fishy ones are their favorites!


----------

